# My cat is limping - Do cats get Arthritis?



## billydekid (Mar 19, 2005)

My Kitty is almost 9 years old. During the past couple of weeks I have noticed him laying around on his bed more than usual. For the past two days, when he gets up, I have noticed a pronounced limp in his right hip area. For the first few steps he does not want to put it down. He is not himself at all. He is always up and about, but now is rarely leaving his bedding other than to eat. His diet seems ok, as is his litter box habits.
I can tell he is uncomfortable, but it does not appear to be severe pain.

Any ideas before I take him to the vet?

Thanks you, from me, and Spunky...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It could be a number of things, including arthritis. One thing I would do is check him over for a abscess. But it definitely sounds like a vet visit is in order. Don't delay, it sounds like the poor guy is really hurting.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I think the vet is going to be your best bet, a limping cat is never a good thing...

It could be an abscess, or it could be joint pain, though your cat seems a little young for that.

There are some simple things your vet will have you do for either of those two conditions. 

Does his walking seem to improve after being up and walking for awhile?

What kind of diet is kitty on?


----------



## billydekid (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I am taking him to the vet early Monday morning. He eats dry food, Science Diet, and on occasion, Pro-Plan for a chnage. I feed him, and his brother, a spoon full of Tuna almost daily.

When he first starts walking he limps, but after a few steps it improves. He is able to jump up on a counter for water, but it seems painful to watch hm make the leap. Of course I have clean fresh water next to his food bowl, but drinking from a dripping faucet is the prefered choice for them.

I have severe rheumatoid Arthritis, so I recognize the pain, and gel like movement for the first few steps. However, I am hoping it is a sprain, or an abcess. Although, he skin seems fine.

Thanks again from me, Spunky, and IceBox...


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

They can. My cat tootle-loo has it, but she's a bit older. I think to me anyways, it sounds more like an injury. especially if it more or less "appeared".


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

I can relate to the feeling of arthritis... I have it in one of my ankles due to years and years of having plantar fasciitis and walking with an altered gait. That got fixed with surgery, but left me with a very stiff ankle. The first few steps are always the worst, then the more I'm on my feet the more it seems to loosen up.

My 9-year-old kitteh I think has arthritis also, she doesn't limp, she's just STIFF when she walks, kinda jerky. The vet has checked her out fully, done blood tests, etc. and everything is fine, she's just stiff and slower than my two younger cats. A vet check will help ease your mind if it is arthritis, and will find if anything else is wrong in case it's not arthritis.

let us know how your kittie is doing 

Andi


----------

